# Pages et clavier physique barre espace répond pas



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour : Aprés avoir essayé d'optimiser mes compétences sur iPad avec un très bon livre electronique ! C'est la panade avec Pages et mon clavier apple : Lorque j'appuie sur la barre espace au premier appui le pointeur bouge pas et au deuxième se sélectionne en haut et à gauche le mot document et la page d'écriture se colore en orange … mais tjours pas d'espace sauf à appuyer sur Alt - espace ce qui est contraire  à la rapidité de frappe !!! Qu'est ce qui m'échappe? Merci à tous
Bien amicalement JPPilet


----------

